

Dig This - Construction Equipment Theme Park - mhb
http://enr.construction.com/products/equipment/2011/0525-HeavyDutyPlaygroundOpensinLasVegas.asp

======
follower
There was a similar concept in Germany somewhere I seem to recall.

Always thought it would be fun to do. :)

